# Obsolete? Hope I spelled that okay!



## Keres81 (Jun 11, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me that after the ICD-10 goes live in October so to speak, will the ICD-9 be obsolete or will we still have to use it? Is it easier to just focus on my ICD-10 2012 draft then have to keep reading the I-9 ?? Any info would be great.

Many thanks!
Karri M.


----------



## polycoder (Jun 11, 2013)

I have been told that Workman's Comp (State L&I) and the Auto insurance companies will stay with ICD-9.


----------



## bridgettemartin (Jun 11, 2013)

ICD-10 isn't effective until October *2014*.  Claims with DOS prior to then will still need to be submitted with ICD-9 codes, so there will be a period of time that both code sets will be used.  After that, only ICD-10 will be used.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 11, 2013)

ICD-9 CM codes will continue to be used for claims with a visit date before Oct 1 2014 and ICD-10 CM will be used for visit dates after OCt 1 2014.  The 2012 version of ICD-10 Cm is not the most current version as 1 code was deleted and a few others were changed. FYI


----------



## cluke (Jun 11, 2013)

Also, keep in mind, that audits, takebacks, etc... can go back several years, so you will still need to have references to codes you chose prior to ICD-10 implementation.


----------



## bridgettemartin (Jun 11, 2013)

polycoder said:


> I have been told that Workman's Comp (State L&I) and the Auto insurance companies will stay with ICD-9.



After I posted on this topic earlier today, I sat in on an ICD-10 webinar provided by our PM system, and they, too, said Workman's comp is not converting to ICD-10.  If that is the case, will they work out of the 2012 ICD-9 book forever?  Never any updates or additions?


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 11, 2013)

Work comp differs state by state.  They are also not a HIPAA entity so they do not have to comply with HIPAA mandated code sets.  Work comp can actually choose any year of the code they wish to use.  You just need to know which it is, however if they are going to stay with the current code set then the 2012 edition will be the one they will use until they change to ICD-10 CM.


----------

